# Cambarus maculatus mating



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

Finally had some time to edit some photos, this is a pair of Cambarus maculatus crayfish mating.
I have a video of it I will be posting on youtube soon.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Very cool. How big are they and are you going to sell the offspring? If so I'm interested.


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

This pair is 2.5 inch male, nearly 3 inch female, look at the date on the photo, the offspring from these we gone almost before the female released them from her tail
The C. maculatus produce a nice size cluster of large eggs, but either their fertilization process is flawed or nature only meant for part of the eggs to hatch to provide food for the young.
Without actually counting every time, I'd say a little less than half of each egg production turns white from lack of fertilization, the others darken and develop as normal.
This happens with each maculatus pair, not just the one.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd still be interested if you can get a clutch off mommy.


----------

